
Facebook VC: No Rush For More $, Would Work W/Google - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/11/facebook-vc-we-like-opensocial-not-raising-money.html
======
saygt
"Facebook would consider joining Google's OpenSocial platform; Jim said that
the company isn't philosophically opposed to what Google is trying to do..."

I read another article([http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/01/confirmed-
myspace-to-jo...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/01/confirmed-myspace-to-
join-google-opensocial/)) which illustrates it like an immature high school
bully of some sort, which I think is a pretty misleading presentation of
facts. Clearly this is a much and long needed initiative that solves the
problem that the users have always yearned a solution for, and I think it
would be rather selfish,irrational, and/or childish to refuse to cooperate in
its endeavor. I, for one, is strongly in support of this initiative and I'm
very curious to find out how Google will organize it.

